# Help: need to put a tiagra 9 speed STI back together



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

Hi all, :mad2:

I have a 9 speed Tiagra 4400 Right hand shifter (old generation befroe the "gear selector window" was added to the design), and its in bits!

I got given a set recently by a mate and the plan was to us it on a 1x9 cross bike. the shifter then jammed, it appeared that it had shifter past the last stop on the "up" (moving to the biggest sprocket) shift.

I initally took of the front cap and but was unable to unjam it, I then took off the front lever blade and the rest of the shifter cam apart.

Does anyone know where i ight be albe to get an exploded view, of an online video that might bew bale to assist me in getting this think back together?

:cryin:


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

shimano doesn't have instructions that will show you how to put it back together as they didn't design them to be 'serviceable'...but, if you go to the techdoc for your shifter, there is an exploded view. they have one for all tiagra from 4400 through 4600. have fun w/ that.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t.../ST/EV-ST-4400-1885_v1_m56577569830612343.pdf


----------



## naawillis (Oct 6, 2004)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t.../ST/EV-ST-4400-1885_v1_m56577569830612343.pdf


that doesnt include a six-pack, which is required equipment. or, if drinking makes you angry, maybe some nice teas.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

I was in the precise situation you are in a few weeks ago. I looked at the pile of parts that didn't go back together, and didn't even move anymore, and thought, "Is this frustration really worth a hundred bucks to me?", and ebayed the good lever, considering the Nashbar microshift is at 20% off today.


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

I was hoping to salvage the lever as I an using it for a 1x9 cross project i want to build. Cross is really new here in Australia, (we have just had our first nat champs). So if I didnt like it I had a wet weaterh commuter bike.

I already had fount the link shown above but it is the actual shift mechanism i need to put back together, like found in this link:

Reassembling Shimano Dura-Ace 9-Speed STI Levers


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

You might have better luck than me, but when I tried to reassemble Ultegra 9 speed shifter a few years ago, it seemed pretty clear to me that to do it you'd need specific tools or jigs to hold various parts or springs while other parts or springs would be manipulated into place. I'm not saying it can't be done, but it was way beyond my ability. I'd like to know how it goes for you - hope it works out.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

If you are successful you will be a member of a very, very exclusive club. It might be only you and a robot in the Shimano factory sharing the honors.

I once saw info regarding this guy doing repairs in another Forum.

Shimano STI Shifter Repair | Facebook


I wonder if any RBR Members have ever used his services.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

If you finish that six pack that naawillis recommends just remember... 

There's a big enough hammer for every job.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

metoou2 said:


> I wonder if any RBR Members have ever used his services.


He doesn't do 9 or 10 speed levers. Are they different in design from the 8 speed? That's a lot of business he could do.


> Yes, it is possible to repair almost all of the original Shimano STI shifters. 7 and 8 speed RSX, RX100, 105, Ultegra 600 and Dura Ace 8 speed are my specialty.





> I do not repair 9 or 10 speed. I have seen numerous postings about left 105 ten speed breaking so yours probably falls into that group. Most I have taken apart have broken parts inside.


He has links to a lot of repair tech documents, From his Facebook group:

STI Humor: Citizen Rider: How to Repair STI

Mountain Bike Shifter, Deore DX, Repair: Shimano Deore DX Repair

Sora 8 speed Repair: Servicing / repairing Shimano Sora Shifters Now a dead link, removed by the author.

9 Speed Ultegra Repair: http://www.billcotton.com/sti_shifter_repair.htm

How to Instructions: Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog

My eBay current auctions: eeforme | eBay

A blog about my repair service: Repair of Shimano STI brake/shift levers | John S. Allen's Bicycle Blog

A recommendation for my STI service from SheldonBrown.com: Repair of Shimano Drop-Bar STI Brake-Shift Levers

How to Repair Dura Ace 9 speed, ST-7700, Shifters: Servicing Shimano STI Levers

Ultegra 9 speed repair, pictures with description of the process: Shimano Ultegra STI Left Shifter Assembly

Ultegra 9, ST-6500/ST-6510 repair: http://lwrnc.org/stiteardown/

105 9 speed Repair: https://secure.flickr.com/photos/tysasi/sets/72157629139504419/

Shimano Tech Documents: Shimano

Cassette/Freewheel spacing: Sheldon Brown's Bicycle Frame and Cassette Spacing Crib Sheet

Mixing and matching rear shifters, derailleurs and cassettes of different brands: Shimergo | CTC

STI Diagrams: Paul Lange & Co. - Bikeparts & more


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

Cool thanks Je,

I managed to get everything back in 1 piece, but it appears that the cable "drum" is out of position rotation wise.

I think i might have to try a shop and see how I go, i just dont want go spending time/$$ throwing good after bad.

Am looking at a replacement Dura Ace 9sp and just put it into the current lever body


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ozbikebuddy said:


> Cool thanks Je,
> 
> I managed to get everything back in 1 piece, but it appears that the cable "drum" is out of position rotation wise.
> 
> ...


i'm sure there might be a few shops on this planet that might attempt that, but since Shimano doesn't supply parts or directions for how to accomplish re-assembly good luck finding one.


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

Yeah have made some calls, basicall its a bust!

Probably get some microshift 9 speed fro o/s dan just use the RHS with a std left brake lever


----------

